# A Loach...story...



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i was at walmart a while back, checking out fishies for my male betta as tank mates..... and i saw 2 fish like the image..... i thought they were cute and small!!!! i bought 2! i eventually got tired of them and gave them to a friend, they were always hiding i didnt like that! but i never knew what they were!!! so i saw "loaches" on here and how sooo many people like them, so i image searched them, and found out i had 2 of them and gave them away! hm??? o well! haha, its just weird that i didnt know.... any one else have similar stories?


----------



## naich (Jan 23, 2012)

cool story


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i think you ment... *cool story bro. 
if you dont like it dont comment.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't worry, naich will probably be banned soon. I believe that is a skunk loach. Very social and fun fish to watch if you have a group of 5 or more in a 30 or so gallon tank. To bad you don't have them now that you know much more about fish. Maybe you'll get some more in future!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

true! 
and yes i went back looking for more, i had only ought 3 and one died shortly after the move. and then 1 more died because it was too scared to eat, then the 3rd is now growing form what i hear, its in a 35 gallon tank with many other fish. 
and now that i know, next time i will get 5, i woulf love to get another ten gallon if we end up not moving, and puting my sorority in it and getting some loaches and idk what else, but yes more loaches


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes loaches are usually fairly shy, however with proper conditions they can be quite playful. They usually need to be in groups and they like plenty of shelter. They are mostly nocturnal as well if I recall correctly. Given the proper conditions and at a reasonable time of day they can be very playful and fun to watch.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i had no clue........ thanks for the info!!!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Loaches are adorable and wonderful to keep if you have the space. My love of loaches started in a very similar manner as yours. Years ago, I adored them at WalMart. They had a fake plant in the tank, and there was a loach resting on each leaf. My mother and I called it the "fish tree." Well I went home and researched them and found out I didn't have the space for Botia loaches (like the skunk loach you pictured except we saw Botia modesta and clown loaches). Later on I went back and saw Pangio loaches (again at Walmart of all places), and I just had to have them. They are now living in my community tank. Loaches are some of my favorite fish. If you ever get the tank space I would highly recommend getting some.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i thought they were cute in an ugly way haha..... if tht makes sense at all? haha
i liked them , but they were always hideing


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I love whiskers on a fish (lol and on a cat), but I don't love the spines that catfish come with. I've been hit with them before, and it hurt worse than almost anything I've ever felt. 

My loaches do a great deal of hiding. I've only got a few right now, and I think that might be the problem. Everything I've read says "the more the merrier." I even saw a youtube video of a 200 gal clown loach tank. There must have been close to 30 fish in it, and they were all huge (clown loaches do get huge). But it was sooo cute to see them pile on each other. Loaches are the only fish I've ever seen really snuggle with each other. I've seen it called a "loach pile." Man I love these little guys.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

haha thats cute !!!!! and i love to fish so i have felt that catfish spike in my palm a few times, worste EVER!!!!!


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I love Zebra loaches which are cousins to the skunk loach, and I don't know why chain loaches[also a cousin] are so expensive 6 for 66 at my lfs


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish I could find that video of the huge pile of clown loaches. It was years ago when I found it. But here is an adorable video of kuhli loaches. I would love to have a setup like this. I think I even see a betta in the background.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i think that Zebra ones sound pretty, and i will check out tht video


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

THOSE FISH WERE LIKE DRAGON FISH THEY WERE COOL LOOKING!!! so loaches come in many SHAPS colors and sizes?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Those were serpentine loaches. The ones you saw at Walmart were deep-bodied botine loaches. There are many different kinds of loaches. Loaches Online  This is my favorite website for loaches. They have a picture index where you can look at pictures of all the different species of loach. It's a bit hard to find but here it is Photos ; Loaches Online


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

my lfs has cool ones that are wide and flat and suck on the glass... but i have bad luck with "exotic" fish.

I'll have to get a pic next time i'm up there, i can't find it online.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

@ loaches.com

Do you mean hillstream loaches? They are a pretty exotic fish. Not exactly my taste, but they are neat none the less.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Awh those loaches are adorable. The ones at petsmart are just brown, but those ones have such pretty colours! 

Hillstream loaches are one of my favorite fish, actually. I would love to have 2. But they are not suitable for a betta tank. They need coldwater, and double filtration with a fast current, since they live in fast water they have high oxygen needs. That's also why they look like little suction cups. I'd love a tank with these guys and the galaxy rasboras.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

this is all so interesting!


----------



## naich (Jan 23, 2012)

just trying to get enough post to see what the chat is like, don't take offense just said it was a cool story wasn't meant to be mean...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

naich said:


> just trying to get enough post to see what the chat is like, don't take offense just said it was a cool story wasn't meant to be mean...



i figured you were being sarcastic.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

that's the one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's against the rules to post stuff randomly just so you can use the chat or classifieds.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> It's against the rules to post stuff randomly just so you can use the chat or classifieds.


did I do sumn wrong?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, you didn't, Mistersmom.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh okay lol. just making sure!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My pointing out the rules was not meant to be rude, just a statement. Anyone who has a problem with that can pm me.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> My pointing out the rules was not meant to be rude, just a statement. Anyone who has a problem with that can pm me.


okie dokie.


----------

